# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Flights to East Africa

## lifeonlake

I'm looking into flights from YYZ to either Dar es Salaam, Kigali, or Nairobi for around September.  Any tips on which airlines/routes tend to have cheaper prices?  Ideally, I'd like to fly on Star Alliance airlines to get the Aeroplan miles but price is ultimately more important.  KLM seems to have decent prices connecting in Frankfurt and also Emirates Airlines through Dubai.  Thanks!

----------


## jonmack

USA to East Africa
There are no direct flights between the USA and Nairobi, however the easiest is to travel to Nairobi via London.
It is also a great idea to fly to Nairobi or Arusha via Johannesburg in South Africa. This makes it possible to do a safari combg southern and east Africa.

----------


## mikehussy

You can find yourself with www..co.uk 




Cheap flights to Nigeria

----------


## davidsmith36

East Africa Safari Air Express provides all the possible help to passengers, who need special assistance. They are attended by courteous staff members who are sensitive to their needs. Such travellers are required to inform about their special needs at the time of East Africa Safari Air ticket booking.

----------

